# Helmet Question



## boston_e (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking for any suggestions or recommendations on a helmet.

I'm going to give wearing a helmet "take 3" as my wife is on me about setting a good example for our kids... (I understand her point).

In the past I've tried a Giro brand and HX brand (I think, I could not find any info on this company online so they may be out of business??) , and ended up junking them both for comfort reasons.

My complaints were:
1- overall comfort while wearing them.
2- temperature (either too cold on the coldest days or too warm on other days).

Also, I'm wondering if anyone has found a helmet that is low enough profile, that you are able to pull your jacket hood over it for the lift rides on really cold days.

Any input would be great.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Giro, I've had a couple of Fuse and are great because you can adjust vent for airflow. Recently got a good deal on a Giro G10, great helmet as well. Which model did you try? Brand name alone is not telling us much. I think you may have tried a cheaper model? Also, low profile, don't think so, but may be wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a Marker helmet that I love.  Not sure the model name.  I tried on Giro's, Smiths, Bergs......Marker fit the best.  It really depends on your head.  It has a decent venting system, but when it's warm or you're working hard, you will sweat.  Same is true for a hat though no?  On days 20 and under I wear a backlava under it and I'm never cold.  As for profile?  Most are pretty similar.  I have one ski jacket where the hood fits over it; one that doesn't.  You'll have better luck shopping for a jacket with a hood that fits over the helmet than you will trying to find a lower profile helmet that fits the hood of your specific jacket.

Ultimately, go with what fits.  When I made the commitment to start wearing a helmet, it took me darn near a month visiting several ski shops before I found the right one.  Now I wish I bought a back up so I don't have to go through the same ordeal again to find the right fit when my current helmet wears out or I break it.

Oh.....also of importance is to make sure your goggles fit the helmet properly.  Again, just like the jacket, it will probably be easier to get the helmet and find goggles that fit to it rather than search out a helmet that fits your specific goggles and has the comfort/features you want.

IMO, your wife is right in setting the right example for your kids   I don't have kids nor a wife that skis.  I decided to get a helmet when I knew I was going to marry my wife.  Better safe than sorry and an easier decision to make when you have someone other than yourself counting on you to be there for them.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an older Giro 9 model. It's saved my head in a couple of instances and I would not go into the glades without it. I may upgrade next season to the Giro G10 or one of those full face models because I'm getting tired of getting whacked across the face by branches. I like the sliding vents and the adjustable "cradle" inside the shell of the G10. The only lookout on the G10 is that some goggles don't fit it so I would advise bringing your goggles whenever you buy. As with boots, the best helmet is the one that fits. 

Aside from upgrading the helmet, I'm also considering some more body armor -- spine protector or even that shirt with padding on the chest. I may be overdoing it but once you've had your bell rung, you start getting cautious.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I love Giro, I've had a couple of Fuse and are great because you can adjust vent for airflow. Recently got a good deal on a Giro G10, great helmet as well. Which model did you try? Brand name alone is not telling us much. I think you may have tried a cheaper model? Also, low profile, don't think so, but may be wrong.



Love the Giro g10...

i hate wearing a helmet - but I go for the best i can...  Not going to skimp on something so important..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to second the g10.  Had mine for a few years and love it.  I appreciate the adjustable vents on the top.  My only gripe is the latch in the back to hold your goggles on doesn't seem quite big enough but I hear you can buy replacements.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

Never heard of HX brand.
You have to figure out each of your heads separately and your skiing conditions.

I have two helmets.  I was an early adopter, about 20 years ago, I have an Boeri that is like a tin can.  It has nearly zero ventilation.  I use it on only the coldest days.

I sweat a lot once it gets into the teens or higher, so I got a giro fuse, with the most vents possible, with a slider to open/close.   I tend to close the vents when skiing and open them as soon as I get to the bottom.  I have a very hot head.  Does the trick on all but the nicest spring days in Colorado.

I bought the fuse because it was wired for sound, separate issue.  I understand all giros are to be prewired now a days.

What specifically are your comfort issues?
Have you messed around with the internal pads?  We have to do that a lot as our kids grew.  I have quite a collection of velcro pads now, easy to mix and match.
Different strokes for different folks.

I can get my hood over either helmet.  maybe you've got a really small hood.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a Giro Talon w/removable top so can vent easily 
and an older Boeri Rage w/vents on extreme cold days i wear both a seirus skull cap and a  heat exchange face mask .

I'm considering also getting a Smith Variant brim style helmet which as super venting system and is lite weight


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

Go to a shop and pick the one that fits your head best, then buy it.  Like many others I love my Giro G10, but that's because it fits my head well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

billski said:


> I bought the fuse because it was wired for sound, separate issue.  I understand all giros are to be prewired now a days.



AFAIK all Giro helmets can have sound, but it costs extra.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

Giro doesn't fit me well, but I have a Leedom that fits pretty good and has great ventilation. I just got a POC helmet (Skull Light) that fits great and is really warm, ventilation is ok, but I'm thinking this going to be mostly a cold weather helmet for me.

Your current jacket probably won't fit over any helmets. If/When you shop for a new jacket they make them now with helmet compatible hoods.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> I have an older Giro 9 model. It's saved my head in a couple of instances and I would not go into the glades without it. I may upgrade next season to the Giro G10 or one of those full face models because I'm getting tired of getting whacked across the face by branches. I like the sliding vents and the adjustable "cradle" inside the shell of the G10. The only lookout on the G10 is that some goggles don't fit it so I would advise bringing your goggles whenever you buy. As with boots, the best helmet is the one that fits.
> 
> Aside from upgrading the helmet, I'm also considering some more body armor -- spine protector or even that shirt with padding on the chest. I may be overdoing it but once you've had your bell rung, you start getting cautious.



Try on the G10 before you buy.  I understand that the G10 has a different fit than the G9.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 28, 2010)

boston_e said:


> Looking for any suggestions or recommendations on a helmet.
> 
> I'm going to give wearing a helmet "take 3" as my wife is on me about setting a good example for our kids... (I understand her point).
> 
> ...




Go to a ski shop and try a couple on.  If your helmets that you bought were not comfortable you purchased the wrong one.  

Bring your goggles with you so you can make sure you dont get the gaper gap.  Buy a helmet liner.  

The hood of your jacket was probably not meant to have a helmet under it.  They make winter jackets with helmets in mind now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm on my 2nd G10. Crashed into a tree head first last year at Killington and my G10 took a mighty dent, but not my skull. 

When I saw one on TD in the spring, I jumped on the deal. 

In the spring, I'll take out the ear pads, which helps keep things cooler. I also have Giro's Tune-Ups so I'm rocking out all day long on the slopes.


----------



## catskills (Jan 28, 2010)

The newer Giro G10 and Fuse have a SIZE dial adjustment in the back now.   This makes it easy to adjust head size  when wearing a Balaclava or not wearing a Balaclava.  My old Giro fuse fit well when wearing the Balaclava on cold days.  On warm days when I wasn't wearing the Balaclava, the helmet would be too loose.  

Everyone's head is a different shape.  What fits good for me probably won't fit good for you.  Try lots of different helmets. Cheaper Giro G9 may fit better than more expensive Giro G10 or Fuse.   Don't forget to bring your goggles to the shop to get a good fit with no forehead gaps between top of goggles and helmet.   Also the helmet should fit well with no movement when not wearing goggles.  Unless you think your going to wear goggles all the time. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 28, 2010)

The lowest profile helmets that I know of are the Berns.


----------



## boston_e (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input all... I'll be sure to bring my goggles going to try one on.  

Unfortunatley a new jacket is not in the cards right now, so I may have to live with the hood issue on the coldest days if I do go forward with one.

Good to hear that there are now helmets with easy adjustment, if I remember that was one issue for me the lack of adjustment when wearing a baklava underneath (which was also a source of the temperature issues i'm sure).


----------



## boston_e (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks again for the input... I went with the Giro G10 as my "take three" for trying a helmet.  It was definatley a better fit than my previous 2 (I'm guessing they have improved the comfort leval in the past couple of  years.

I'm still skeptical about the temperatuere issues that I found with my past 2 helmets, and unfortunatley my hood will not pull over it for the lift rides (which could be critical this weekend espically), but I'll see how it goes!

The shop manager was quick to point out about the helmets that have audio ear pieces, that they are for use on the lift only.  Kind of scary to think that a lot of people are probablly listening to music, blocking out all the other noise as they ski and ride.  (At least it is IMO)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the hood not going over it.  Get a decent balaclava and you'll be fine.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2010)

I have had the G10 for the past 2-3 seasons and have found it good in the cold, like DHS said get a balaclava/line if you are concerned.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't worry about the hood not going over it.  Get a decent balaclava and you'll be fine.



Yes, this.  I have a thin balaclava for under my helmet that I've only used a handful of times.  My head is always plenty warm.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2010)

boston_e said:


> The shop manager was quick to point out about the helmets that have audio ear pieces, that they are for use on the lift only.  Kind of scary to think that a lot of people are probablly listening to music, blocking out all the other noise as they ski and ride.  (At least it is IMO)



I can hear just the same with my audio as without.  When I am skiing hard the wind is whipping by my head anyway, making it hard to hear.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I can hear just the same with my audio as without.  When I am skiing hard the wind is whipping by my head anyway, making it hard to hear.


Same here.  I don't see it as an issue at all.


----------



## Terry (Jan 29, 2010)

I can listen to my music and have a normal conversation on the lift at the same time. When I am on the slopes I can't hear the music because I have it low enough to have a conversation on the lift but I know it is there. PS I have a giro g9 with tuneups for sound.


----------



## onedkcharette (Jan 30, 2010)

i run the Smith Variant brim style helmet as well.  great fit and i really like the ease of use on the venting system. gloves on or off makes no matter. the brim/visor is not so big that it makes the goggles in the lodge an issue. it has the ability to get the headphones inserted but i dont know if im a fan of that yet.


----------



## bosrocker51 (Feb 7, 2010)

well, I am a big proponent of full face helmets, and the snowmobile ones are great. They have breath deflectors, and your warm, moist breath goes down instead of fogging or frosting your lens. They also protect your face in a forward fall.  

I have a Nike shell that covers my bell BMX helmet, but big hoods are hard to find. SOME (not all) of the snowboard jackets are helmet-compatible. Best of luck...


----------

